# What a freakin' nightmare!



## 480sparky (Oct 25, 2013)

Started a service change today.  I couldn't believe how effed up the existing one is.

No cover, and most of the circuits were just 'run in' through the front.












Oh, so THIS is how you ground NM!











Don't bother terminating grounds on the bar..... run 'em out the back or top, and tie 'em all together.  Then run just ONE of 'em back to terminate correctly!


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 25, 2013)

Grounding electrode wire:  Cut off inside meter socket, split-bolted to a No. 14, and _that _runs into the panel.






Nice before-the-main tap.  Must've been fun to do hot!






Someone had an "Oh, Shît!" moment.






Yeah, that ground wire is solidly terminated!






Think it got hot?


----------



## ICE (Oct 25, 2013)

And worst of all, the circuit breakers aren't labeled.  I wonder if it glows red in the dark.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 25, 2013)

So why are you changing it?  Can't you just fix it?


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 25, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> So why are you changing it?  Can't you just fix it?


I can't find any Wadsworth tandems.


----------



## north star (Oct 25, 2013)

*= = = =*

480sparky,

Was there a meter installed ?   

*= = = =*


----------



## RJJ (Oct 25, 2013)

And I thought that was one of my better installations back in the day!


----------



## Ed K (Oct 25, 2013)

But you have to look at the other side of it. It didn't burn the house down or kill anyone


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 14, 2013)

north star said:
			
		

> *= = = =*480sparky,
> 
> Was there a meter installed ?
> 
> *= = = =*


Yes... it's in the usual place..... outside.


----------



## David Henderson (Nov 14, 2013)

at least two of them are labeled.. I think


----------



## Rick18071 (Nov 14, 2013)

looks like everything is accesible


----------

